# PLEASE READ THIS, IT IS IMPORTANT AND NEEDS SUPPORT.



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I don't do this very often, but this is really important. Codex is due to be passed on 31st Dec 2009 and we have to stop this. If codex were to be passed then all nutrient supplements would be banned, this means vitamins would be illegal in the same way heroin is illegal. This not only would effect us, but would have a disastrous effect on developing countries. Also, all natural herbs would be banned, all alternative remedies would no longer be available...anywhere!

It is the pharmaceutical companies that are behind this. Under codex it would also become law that ALL foods would have to be sprayed with harmful pesticides and ALL animals for food would have be injected with growth hormones and antibiotics that then end up in our bodies. If this happens it would result in more ill health and cancer, so then what would the pharmaceutical companies make? More money.

I know your thinking this sounds far fetched but this is very real.

Below is the link with all the information.


(If you google you will find petitions for your country if you are not a UK citizen)

Its bad enough the worlds elite manufacture wars, financial disasters, alleged terrorist attacks all to control us they now want to shorten our lives thru approaches like this, we all need to take a stand.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

link don't work


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

*http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/Vitamins/*

I am sick of this goverment telling us what we can and cant put in our own bodies.

Well, if this goes through, they are just about going to kill any chance of any UK person being competitive in any sport... nice one.


----------



## squats (Aug 27, 2008)

Agree with RS. Petition signed.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> *http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/Vitamins/*
> 
> I am sick of this goverment telling us what we can and cant put in our own bodies.
> 
> Well, if this goes through, they are just about going to kill any chance of any UK person being competitive in any sport... nice one.


Reckon a few UG vit labs might pop up

ALPHA VITS:thumbup1:


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Reckon a few UG vit labs might pop up
> 
> *ALPHA VITS* :thumbup1:


Hell yeah! i've signed also, sounds ridiculous to me!

jonesy


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Signed mate i dont agree with this BS


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

signed.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Its outrageous. In this time of economic trouble with very few markets and businesses not struggling, the government plans to bring in somehting that will single handedly decimate the sport supplement and health industry - from faceless retail chains like H&B, right down to enthusiast owned and ran supplement and BB shops - and supplement manufacturers too.

Its crazyness - so crazy in fact that it may well slip through.

Enough is enough. Just because some fkn idiot ODs on Vit A (for example), doesnt mean "proven harm" or reason to ban. Just means we have some thick fkn uneducated eejits, who, if it wasn't vitamins, would just OD on something else. Corn flakes, toothpaste, or cat food most probably.

Get signing folks!


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

done,

will be funny getting locked up for possessing evening primrose and vit c..

Ill hide mine in Oranges!!


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Signed this Goverment has gone fcuking crazy this is becoming a police state time for the unvoted pm to leave with his goverment:cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Is it April 1st?

That's absolutely bonkers.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Signed for my country...


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I signed the petition, but have since been searching UK sites for information on the Codex Alimentarius. I can't find anything on parliament.uk or opsi.gov.uk about upcoming bills or regulations on the Codex. UN resultions and treaties don't have automatic effect in the UK without an enabling domestic statute, and the Codex has actually been in force since 1963... I *hope *that this is all a storm in a teacup, or someone getting the wrong end of the stick; on the face of it, no-one's trying to ban anything.


----------



## furby (Jan 23, 2008)

I just can't believe that our government would try and ban supplements with the olympics around the corner !!! Seems utter madness !!!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

We will be told we will be sent to jail next for drinking bottled water.

Its all the Illuminati.

Holland and barratt and places like that will be getting swamped just before it comes into play.

I can just see the DS sending my front door off at 6 o clock in the morning...bypassing my 12ozs of pure coke.

Then doing 10 stretch for 35 vit c tabs. 

But on a serious note, its ok to sell alcohol n ciggies....... Pathetic humans.


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

dmcc said:


> I signed the petition, but have since been searching UK sites for information on the Codex Alimentarius. I can't find anything on parliament.uk or opsi.gov.uk about upcoming bills or regulations on the Codex. UN resultions and treaties don't have automatic effect in the UK without an enabling domestic statute, and the Codex has actually been in force since 1963... I *hope *that this is all a storm in a teacup, or someone getting the wrong end of the stick; on the face of it, no-one's trying to ban anything.


There had been talk of Brussles trying to pull this off - this is not a British government (such as it is) policy but a European Parliament edict....it will never see the light of day the health/vitamin/supplements industry is a multi billion dollar industry with enough lobbyists working behind the scenes to tie this up in so much red tape it will never become law. Perhaps a look behind the hype at the real story might be worth a consideration.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Lou said:


> Perhaps a look behind the hype at the real story might be worth a consideration.


I agree. I've had a good look through current bills before Parliament and there's nothing relating to healthcare products or supplements. Just had a look through Eur-Lex too and there's not much relating to the Codex save for the European Commission acceding to the Codex Commission as a member...

Also, the European Parliament can propose what it likes but it takes the Commission to push it through, and even then if it's a Directive it still requires domestic legislation to be applicable (in the UK at least).


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Similar thing has happened in Canada.

In ireland superpump and animal pack are both banned, not sure what other supps are also banned there.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Con said:


> Similar thing has happened in Canada.


But you can still buy supps in Canada... :confused1:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

dmcc said:


> But you can still buy supps in Canada... :confused1:


 I am talking about the legislation ext, can you buy vi-c in canada?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I remember when they replaced the original Animal Stack and also Hotstuff because of something in it that got banned...reformulated and hit the shelves soon after but the results were not impressive to say the least...


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Con said:


> I am talking about the legislation ext, can you buy vi-c in canada?


Apparently, yes... http://www.canadianvitaminshop.com/epages/Store.sf/?ObjectPath=/Shops/vitaminshop9db


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

http://www.naturalnews.com/025606.html


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

I get too annoyed at the whole government thing. So i tend to not partake in discussions like this :whistling: 

I have signed though


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

signed....and will add link to rippedglutes too if RS hasnt done it already.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I too hope this is mostly hype and smoke BUT this is not the first time I have heard of this - my local H&B gave me a leaflet about it maybe 18 months ago? So they were clearly taking something seriously enough to take action at that time, and as they say, smoke rarely occurs without fire.

Anyway - that petition is on the offcial government site for such, so at very worst its a waste of 2min of time - at best it gets our voices heard and might do some good.

Mind you the government specifically ignored the advice of its OWN experts recently over the proposed downgrading of E, so maybe not...


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Con said:


> http://www.naturalnews.com/025606.html


That is just beyond belief. Cash changing hands between Pharma companies and FDA perhaps? :cursing:

Thanks for posting Con, youve now put me in a pi$$er of a bad mood, I am going to go beat up the missus or something, and its all on you buddy


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

RS2007 said:


> That is just beyond belief. Cash changing hands between Pharma companies and FDA perhaps? :cursing:
> 
> Thanks for posting Con, youve now put me in a pi$$er of a bad mood, I am going to go beat up the missus or something, and its all on you buddy


 Could say the same thing about the starter of this thread, my mood has dropped since reading all this **** :cursing:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Con said:


> Could say the same thing about the starter of this thread, my mood has dropped since reading all this **** :cursing:


Aye you're right - let do him :beer:

Ahhh sh1t, he's the owner of the company that sponsors me, have to let him off


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

this reminds me of something else i read today.

they are banning st georges day in some parts of britain as its seen as offensive to some minorities???? wtf? apparently you can even get fined if you display a st georges flag on the day...

this country is going to ****. the people who run it have no ****ing balls. tbh i got no problems with anyone at all, no matter race, religion etc. but if you dont like something in this country then **** off to where you came from tbh. you dont see white christians or catholics etc going into say saudi arabia and demanding changes etc


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

RS you are a fud!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

avril said:


> RS you are a fud!


Right, Bint, thats it, post reported - thons a direct insult   

Only joking, I know you love me, you are just hiding your affection behind the fud comment


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

it just came oot...i dont know what came over me ha ha

xxx


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

RS2007 said:


> Only joking, I know you love me, you are just hiding your affection behind the fud comment


i hid my affections behind the baps i swung into your face when you were painting the gym bog lol

i sent a pm on RG

xxx


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

Signed.. i just can't believe it could be passed:confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

i remember it was getting mentioned over a year ago that it may come into force...it was in the papers and on the news.

hey if they can stop us getting a bent banana they can pretty much come up with anything...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

our goverment totally sucks. you would think theyd want the tax they get off them.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

avril said:


> hey if they can stop us getting a bent banana they can pretty much come up with anything...


As an aside, do you know to add insult to injury, that ruling about the bananas was done away with just recently? Well so I heard. So they spent god only knows on all the deliberation, debate, putting the law through, enforcing it etc etc just to disband it shortly thereafter.

Absolute farce - and probably just a way to massage some cash away into certain individuals Swiss bank accounts tbh...

Unbelievable.


----------



## Chub (Dec 3, 2008)

Signed

FDA seem to be doing the same in the US too!

****s!


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

signin that............it takes the utter p*ss they wood do that. absoulte *******!!!!

cheers for letting us no bout it tho mate


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Only just read this thread. About to sign and email everyone I know to sign too.

They might not be actually implementing the rules yet. But it's a subtle step towards control. These guys don't necessarily think in the short term. They think in terms of decades and generations.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

This makes no business sense to me, I can't ever see this coming into effect..........I will sign it though!


----------



## sc0tt (Mar 4, 2009)

Have signed it but this will never come into effect. The impact it would have on the already under resourced NHS would be colossal! You would have pensioners dropping off left right and center without their Vitamin C tablets and their joints would seize up without the glucosamine sulphate! lol


----------



## Fatbastard (Oct 16, 2008)

Signed up! Presumably this would not only affect competitive BBing but also general public who take supplements to support general health such as my Dad who takes Lutein to help his Macular Degenration in his eyes (which really helps!)...

Ludicrous!!


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Signed


----------



## Belinda (Mar 26, 2009)

Signed. Can't believe this b0llocks - it's like something out of a sci-fi novel!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I posted the link to protest against CODEX on another forum a while back. This regulation was defeated a few years back they now are trying again.

The legislation would basically restrict the sale of supplements to a relatively small list of largely synthetic vitamins and minerals that are usually manufactured by subsidiaries of the big pharmaceutical companies. Potencies would be reduced as would effective dosages. Other supplements that we can currently buy OTC (particularly the natural ones) will become controlled, like medicines, and only available via a GPs prescription (of course, knowing the view of most medical professionals with regard to alternative medicine and supplements, you are more likely to be offered a pharmaceutical drug!).

You might not think this is a big deal, but Germany has already adopted this lunacy. For me to actually get a herbal supplement or even an effective form of vitamin like magesium ascorbate I need to go and see a doctor and get a prescription.

It is completely ridiculous. Any supps I order from the States immediately get seized by customs under this policy on the principle they are medicines even, get this, if they are still actually allowed in Germany.

CODEX in Germany makes me furious .....true if I can be assed to go through the hassle of talking to a doc most of them are quite good but its ridiculous. I have to go to a pharmacist to get ascorbic acid aka vit c powder and get a lecture on not to take too much. :innocent: Hell I can't even go into a pharmacy and get a lemsip equivalent! It's ridiculous.

Oh and for all of you guys with tendonitis, cissus is also something I cannot get hold of. Thankfully, most supplement companies that use a courier for European deliveries mean I get the supps and it's not been a problem, but the reason cissus from the States used to get stopped was because, get this, its smells like a medicine, even though it IS legal here!

GET SIGNING!


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

signed ..... ridiculous!


----------



## HGH (Apr 8, 2009)

I used to own a Health Food Shop and they wanted to do it back then!!!!


----------



## deepest01 (Jan 26, 2009)

signed!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

This kinda thing makes me sick signed.


----------



## geezuz (Oct 29, 2007)

Apologies for diggin up this thread but it would seem nobody has actually shed light on the really severe implications of the CODEX Alimentarius. I am sure we can cope without vit-c supplements by eating fruit BUT the CODEX will also mean that the food industry MUST include vaccines, hormones and antibiotics in order to Legally sell the meats etc. What makes things even more worrying is that the countries who sign up and consequently adapt the CODEX will also accept the inclusion of (I think it was) 9 KNOWN carcinogenic/ poisonous compounds which were prevoiusly BLACK LISTED by WHO in our food. Without inclusion of the hormones, vaccines and antibiotics the meat WILL NOT BE LEGAL TO SELL!!!

What will happen? More people get illnesses, especially types cancers and the Pharma, Bio pharma industry will make truckloads of cash, because they are also the people BEHIND the codex along with WHO and World trade organisation. And you think they will fail to make this law? Don't be silly.......Read some here:


Now tell me you think it isn't going to happen? Ciao.


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

wow ****ing unbelievable.


----------



## geezuz (Oct 29, 2007)

Yeah mate, the youtube vid gets really nasty from about 15 minutes in..Thanks to EXTREME for posting!!


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

This country in turning into a police state. I think I won't be around for long...


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

"It is reported that in 1996 the German delegation put forward a proposal that no herb, vitamin or mineral should be sold for preventive or therapeutic reasons, and that supplements should be reclassified as drugs.[4] The proposal was agreed, but protests halted its implementation.[4] The 28th Session of the Codex Alimentarius Commission was subsequently held July 4 - July 9, 2005.[5] Among the many issues discussed were the "Guidelines for Vitamin and Mineral Food Supplements"[6], which were adopted during the meeting as new global safety guidelines.[7] This text has been the subject of considerable controversy, in part because many member countries may choose to regulate dietary supplements as therapeutic goods or pharmaceuticals or by some other category. *The text does not seek to ban supplements*, but subjects them to labeling and packaging requirements, sets criteria for the setting of maximum and minimum dosage levels, and requires that safety and efficacy are considered when determining ingredient sources."

nothing is being banned. stop over reacting. the idea of vitamins as drugs was over turned. and all this ranting about antibiotics in animals. all they want to do is regulate it to monitor the health effects on you.

the only reason the thread starter is trying to scare everyone is because if this was imposed it would place more restrictions on his company, meaning he would have to pack things to their standards. that's his problem. no one is going to ban supplements.

don't take peoples word at face value, go read about it yourself if you don't believe me


----------

